# Suche Gästepass, biete Trainings- und Ernährungsplan



## ccpluster (2. August 2012)

Hallo, 

Wie viele Andere hier auch, würde ich Diablo 3 gerne testen.

Für Denjenigen der mir dies ermöglicht und einen Gästepass überlässt, werde ich einen auf die Person individuell zugeschnittenen Trainings- und Ernährungsplan erstellen.

MFG


----------

